
The Nvidia  GeForce GTX 1080 ti review - gbrown_
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11180/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-review
======
sremani
From the chart it looks like $699 1080 Ti is better than Titan X (over 1k), so
the question to experts is, is Titan X kaput ?

~~~
clintonc
Some folks need the extra gigabyte of RAM, but that must be a very specialized
group.

------
pitaj
I'm going to wait for Vega, and I'm hopeful that Radeon can compete with
Nvidia at the enthusiast level for once. If not, guess I'll get a 1080ti. I'm
also thinking of getting a UHD monitor or QHD ultrawide. Any recommendations?

------
mesozoic
4k gaming seems more possible than ever.

~~~
pitaj
VR, too.

~~~
tracker1
At 1080p, sure... 4k would need to be able to push 120fps at real workloads to
support dual 4k @ 60 (give or take). Which is probably 6-8 years off.

I have a GTX 1080 fouders connected to a 4K display, and love it, replaced
dual 27"s, but gaming isn't there yet, and need to reduce the resolution. Of
course, I don't game enough to really comment... it's nice having a single 40"
display without the break between the screens.

~~~
pitaj
I meant VR in general. VR at 1440p per eye is actually less pixel pushing than
2160p (2 * QHD = 7.4 million pixels, UHD = 8.3 million pixels). QHD per eye is
a significant step up from 1080p per eye, and it's rumored that the next
headset iterations will be at 1440p per eye.

------
tradersam
The PCMR hype seems justified for once.

